
Ask HN: Not wanting to own anything- bad attribute for entrepreneur? - herald17
Like many young people, I do not want to own anything. I want to live light. Do you think it is a problem when it comes starting a business?
This trait may come from pain of losing something...<p>Successful entrepreneures must have had strong innate desire to create and own something and do not fear about losing that...<p>Please share your thoughts...
======
auslegung
Not wanting to own anything isn’t a problem. You identified the real problem
as being afraid to lose something. Entrepreneur means risk taker. If you are
afraid to lose something, that is bad for an entrepreneur. If you don’t want
to own anything because you want to be agile and free, that is fine.

------
sbinthree
You have to own enough of the company to control your destiny. Which means if
it fails, it's at least partially your fault. Almost no one but you cares if
your business fails in practice. So yes that is not a great trait. I'd argue
most assets are overvalued right now, but insider trading your own skills and
connections can't be. No one can tell you the answer to this either.

